# DVD program



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Need a free program to record movies to a DVD. I have express burn but that takes 2 to 3 hours to burn a DVD.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

DVDFlick. It's free.

http://www.dvdflick.net/

It could be taking a long time because you have to shrink it to fit on a standard DVD.

By the way, burn them on DVD-R (not DVD+R) blanks to make them compatible with all DVD players.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks, I will try this program.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

What exactly are you trying to do?
Just burn data to a DVD? Or convert etc?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Record movies from what format? I am still looking for a free program that will take my pvr recording and convert it and burn to dvd. The couple free programs I found that could do it, took literally hours. Which is fine I guess if you have spare computer chugging away over in corner somewhere. One of those I did do this to, had the sound wee bit out of synch with the video.

There are literally hundreds of software for sale that say they can do this. But no streamlined way to do it free. By way still the old DVDshrink around that can shrink unencypted video down to size. It used to be able rip movie dvds, but that was generations ago and it was never updated, where dvd encryption was. Now its just good to shrink video to fit on single layer dvd.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Have you looked at this one? https://www.winxdvd.com/download.htm
The free version seems capable to do the job


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I used dvdflick last night. It took about an hour and 30 minutes from start to finish to record an hour and 30 minute movie. I will up the speed with my next recording. I started out with an MP4 format. The movie was clear and everything was in synch. Will try dvdshrink for longer movies.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> I used dvdflick last night. It took about an hour and 30 minutes from start to finish to record an hour and 30 minute movie. I will up the speed with my next recording. I started out with an MP4 format. The movie was clear and everything was in synch. Will try dvdshrink for longer movies.


Encoding goes a lot faster from an avi file, but encoding takes time. To avoid skips you'll also want to select "best" quality.

If you intend to make more than one copy then have it create an iso file. That way you can burn additional copies without encoding again.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

How do I make a file smaller to fit a 2 hour movie on a DVD?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> How do I make a file smaller to fit a 2 hour movie on a DVD?


DVDFlick does that automatically. It knows that you have a 4.2GB DVD blank so it creates an encoded iso file that will fit the movie on that disc.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Don't know why but I can not load an AVI movie onto DVDflick. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> Don't know why but I can not load an AVI movie onto DVDflick. Am I doing something wrong?


I don't think you can do that. You access the iso file in the DVDFlick program directory, and then burn it using a CD/DVD burning application like CDBurnerXP.

https://cdburnerxp.se/en/download

It's free.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oh yesterday solved a long time mystery, how to convert a PAL dvd to NTSC . Long, long time ago I had a dvd player that could play both. After it died the Sony I bought couldnt, so if I wanted to watch had to be on a computer. And of course for some movies that are only available on PAL or are whole lot cheaper via PAL versions.

Well seems a freeware program called Handbrake can be modified so it can rip movie dvds (natively it wont touch an encrypted dvd), in windows you steal dll from another freeware program called VLC that is a media player. Just move or copy it to the Handbrake program file. Handbrake also linux and mac versions. In linux you just need the media player encryption library installed. I didnt look how to do it on a Mac.

Well Handbrake modified like this will rip a dvd to a mp4 file. Halfway there. In windows DVDflick can probably take care of converting this to dvd iso choosing NTSC option. I had ripped the thing in linux so wanted to finish with linux. Found a program called Devede, just think of it as a linux version of DVDflick. Does same thing. If you really want to use Devede, there is an old windows version that is said to work very well, though it is pretty old at this point, been linux only program for long time now. Its one of most horrible linux programs to manually install, has boatload of dependencies. I finally booted Ubuntu and sent Synaptic to hunt it and all dependencies down. It got it all installed and it ran. It converted mp4 file to dvd iso. Not speedy but it worked. It was even supposed to be able to burn the iso but didnt. I just used regular dvd burner program in Puppy. Guess what the menu little screwed up but I literally ripped Jeremy Brett a new one. Sherlock lives again on my dvd player. Everything syncrhonized and video looks decent. I havent tried it but guessing same thing work to convert the PVR files of stuff recorded off tv to dvd too.


----------

